# rims/wheelset for 26-Fat or 29-Plus tandem



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

Ok, the title is a lie - I'm not building a tandem BUT my weight requirements are the same (and much more similar to tandem than anything in the normally relevant forums) so I wanted to see if any of you folks have solved this. No one in the normal forums has, my weight/use is just too far outside normal for single-rider bikes.

150mm/15mm front, 197/12mm rear, 26x5 and 29x3 wheels

The ride is a fat-tire longtail used for several things; but when doing remote trail-building it can become extremely loaded over somewhat rough singletrack - pushing 400 lbs system weight.

I'll generally be 26x5 in the winter, and 29x3 in the summer - but if necessary i can stick to one wheelset for super-loaded use (I am guessing the 29plus wheelset can be built stronger (?), and there obviously won't be any super-heavy loading in actual snow). However a typical load will still be ~300lb (210# me, 60# bike, plus the kid OR normal bikepacking gear).

The best I've found so far is something like this:

hope pro 4 fatsno, dt 350's, etc
29" ~50mm: sunringle duroc's or wtb scrapers
26" 80mm: MOBD, Mulefuts (both have "semi-double-wall" construction).
Or possibly the Weinmann DHL50 / DHL80's (400+g heaver _each_, not sure if these are strong or just cheap. but they are full double wall).

it seems like some large improvements could be made with:

36 hole (do hubs exist??)
eyelets (the duroc _has _been made eyeleted, but i can't find any)
double-eyeleted. (a pipe dream?)

So in summary, what is your best nukeproof 29plus wheelset; and bonus-points if you have any great pointers for ~80mm 26" wheels.

Thank you!!


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you asked this in the fatbike forum? Seems that more people there could help spec your odd beast of burden.

Onyx hubs of those widths, I believe, can be spec'd 36h if you contact them direct.
Only 1-2 fat rims I've ever heard of with 36h. mikesee or Velobike are the users I seem to remember discussing. Though maybe it was hand drilled.
I've never noticed any 36h 29+ rims (40-50mm)

For a OEM point of reference, have you looked at the specs of the Ventana EL Gran Jefe fat tandem or the Surly Big Fat Dummy?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd build the fat wheels with My Other Brother Darryls laced to Hopes or DT Swiss or Onyx. 
Use DT Swiss Comps and brass nipples. 

For the 29" wheels, 29"x50mm Sunringle Mulefuts with the same hubs and spokes.
I'd say Surly Rabbit Holes but the Mulefuts tubeless is better.


----------

